# Anyone need some deer managment done around Minot?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Let me know if you want me to clear some does off your land :lol: 
Send a PM my way and we'll swing some deals :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm assuming you have some "first come" doe tags? If so what unit?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

3A4 
3A2 on the way and will put in for other areas if need be.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

2k1 Is sold out..Wish I could help you.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Well.........thats a bummer.


----------

